# Weather Channel HD



## fuerion (Jan 20, 2007)

http://dtv.broadcastnewsroom.com/articles/viewarticle.jsp?id=287651

Article says Dish is signed up to get TWC HD. Sorry if this is old news.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

That is the first I have seen of DISH having a contract - and a lot of good detail aboyt the HD operations.

Thanks for the link.


----------



## klegg (Oct 31, 2006)

I would consider this a waste of HD bandwidth...IMO


----------



## bartendress (Oct 8, 2007)

klegg said:


> I would consider this a waste of HD bandwidth...IMO


OMG... We've been clamoring for some sign... some signal that E* is not asleep at the switch where adding HD is concerned, and you p!$$ on it because it's not a channel you want.

I'd like to believe that these contracts are like cockroaches: For every one you see there are 2, or 10, or XX more you don't see.

Sorry your glass is 1/2 empty. I'm sure you'll get your TVGuide Channel HD sometime soon.


----------



## Ressurrector (Jan 1, 2008)

This is fine an dandy n all if you dig the weather channel but we can't even get USA or SCIFIHD and I'd like to know WHAT american values TWC in HD more then those 2 I just mentioned.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

It is unpatriotic to prefer to see weather in HD?


----------



## jessshaun (Sep 14, 2005)

I agree with bartendress. We've been waiting for *SOME* sign that HD will be added. True, most people won't care for TWC in HD, but it IS a possitive sign.


----------



## davethestalker (Sep 17, 2006)

I'm in the same boat of agreement. This is a "good faith" sign that they are at least acknowledging there are "new" HD channels they need to acquire.


Speed better be frickin next! Daytona is almost 2 weeks away. It would not help for today, the Rolex is not in HD on Speed. But, it is on Fox


----------



## klegg (Oct 31, 2006)

davethestalker said:


> I'm in the same boat of agreement. This is a "good faith" sign that they are at least acknowledging there are "new" HD channels they need to acquire.
> 
> Speed better be frickin next! Daytona is almost 2 weeks away. It would not help for today, the Rolex is not in HD on Speed. But, it is on Fox


This is what I'm looking for. SPEED, premiums in HD, etc.

Good grief. The weather??? News??? This is just a case of people just WANTING more HD and not caring what it is.

I get local weather on my OTA on three different channels, 24 hrs a day. Call me what you want...I just really don't get wanting those types of channels in HD.

I'm not saying you guys shouldn't want it...I was just giving my 2 cents.


----------



## bartendress (Oct 8, 2007)

Ressurrector said:


> This is fine an dandy n all if you dig the weather channel but we can't even get USA or SCIFIHD and I'd like to know WHAT american values TWC in HD more then those 2 I just mentioned.


Prolly the same dang fools who think Al Keyda's gonna get won up on them their Eye-Rackies... witch is plumb kneer impossybull since their backed up by hour read-bluded Yew-nighted Staytes Murhreen Kor


----------



## fwampler (Dec 2, 2005)

That's great news. We record an hour of TWC and then just zip through the parts we aren't interested in.


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

good god people.....It didn't say a date....we will probably have USA and SCI FI before we get TWC HD...or maybe in a group.

At least people wont be able to complain about how much HD are on the channels, since it will be going 24/7:lol: 

Keep in mind any of you who think this is a waste of bandwith...im sure there are channels you want or like that others consider a waste...any of you like VOOM?..theres a whole war thread about those!

Don't worry Res....we will get those channels...and keep in good standing with the good ole American values!pride :goodjob: !pride 


Thanks for the link fuerion!


----------



## racton1 (Nov 7, 2007)

jessshaun said:


> I agree with bartendress. We've been waiting for *SOME* sign that HD will be added. True, most people won't care for TWC in HD, but it IS a possitive sign.


I agree that it is a sign all right but of what? More HD programming with more channels that most peoople don't care to watch.


----------



## MarcusInMD (Jan 7, 2005)

The weather channel sucks in general anymore anyway. What's the point.


----------



## tedb3rd (Feb 2, 2006)

...more channels, more channels, more channels is what everybody is screaming. I remember when Dish went through this time when it seemed they added a new channel about every 2 weeks... Next thing you know, people started complaining about poor picture quality (due to compression). Well... HD works the same way. Do we want more HD, more HD, more HD until the picture quality isn't any better than a standard def channel? At that point, would you be happy? More channels = more compression. It's math.

I am all for Dish waiting until they get additional sats up and thus MORE THAN enough bandwidth to add channels. In the meantime, I'll call up Dish ASAP to downgrade to the basic HD package they'll offer beginning in February. Given the choice, I choose QUALITY over QUANTITY. I would rather have, say, 10 GOOD channels of HD with high picture quality in stead of, say, 50 channels that take up so much bandwidth that ALL the channels have crappy picture quality.

When an HD channel becomes available (with HD content!), and the CONTENT is good and there is space, then sign the contract and flip the switch! But if the only things to gain are marketing fluff to say you have the most channels and/or yet another channel to slice up bandwidth?--not worth it.

That's my take.


----------



## NYBuddy (Mar 29, 2006)

They don't even show the weather anymore, it's turned into another MTV!


----------



## yoyo1010 (Jul 19, 2007)

klegg said:


> I would consider this a waste of HD bandwidth...IMO


I'd watch grass grow if it were in HD!


----------



## cariera (Oct 27, 2006)

I get my weather in HD. (Hint: Just look out your window):lol:


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

im sure this is one in a number of channels coming...difference is you heard about it first. There had to have been a high request/complain for it...or basically like the article said...they are going HD and approached all all the big providers with it.


----------



## Kman68 (Jan 24, 2008)

klegg said:


> I would consider this a waste of HD bandwidth...IMO


It is a waste of bandwidth. I just switched from D* and have first hand experience with all the new HD channels D* offers. TWC HD is unconverted SD in dazzling 4:3 with beautiful high definition black bars on both sides of the screen. Those bars were a really deep black. SPEED HD is another SD unconverted channel. Love DTM, known in America as German Touring Car, and was really looking forward to seeing it in PAL (574p 16:9) unconverted. That is what FOX did last year for Formula One. But, SPEED HD presented it in Letter Box 4:3 and their DVR does not have all the format choices that the E* 722 has. It was painful to watch. Had to brake out an S-Video cable so that I could zoom the picture in SD. Many of the "HD" channels D* offers are actually SD upconverted. SciFi HD zooms SD with a Dolby Digital sound track for the big shows like SG Atlantis, but it is not synched.

Moral of the story is the grass really is not greener.


----------



## msmith198025 (Jun 28, 2007)

Kman68 said:


> It is a waste of bandwidth. I just switched from D* and have first hand experience with all the new HD channels D* offers. TWC HD is unconverted SD in dazzling 4:3 with beautiful high definition black bars on both sides of the screen. Those bars were a really deep black. SPEED HD is another SD unconverted channel. Love DTM, known in America as German Touring Car, and was really looking forward to seeing it in PAL (574p 16:9) unconverted. That is what FOX did last year for Formula One. But, SPEED HD presented it in Letter Box 4:3 and their DVR does not have all the format choices that the E* 722 has. It was painful to watch. Had to brake out an S-Video cable so that I could zoom the picture in SD. Many of the "HD" channels D* offers are actually SD upconverted. SciFi HD zooms SD with a Dolby Digital sound track for the big shows like SG Atlantis, but it is not synched.
> 
> Moral of the story is the grass really is not greener.


I am sorry, but you are off base with much of your quote. Yes, there is some SD upconvert on TWC, however there is also some true HD content on there as well. If you are going to put out an opinion, at least make it a fair one. I personally think this is a nice one to have on any system although I dont expect that everyone will agree.

How many is many to you when you say the HD channels are actually SD upconvert? There are a few, I will admit that, but most at this point have had HD(not upconvert) on at some point. One of your examples was Sci-Fi, while i havent watched SG atlantis, very rarely have i turned it on in primetime (or even a few hours before) and not seen shows in HD.


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

Mods the satelitte guys have a forum for Direct Tv versus Echostar how about the same here???


----------



## msmith198025 (Jun 28, 2007)

I hope you didnt take my reply to be a flame against E* or the subs. I have them in addition to D*. I was simply filling in the blanks on what i felt was left out since it pertained to The Weather Channel (which was on topic)

Anyway, I dont think a war-zone is in the works here.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

tomcrown1 said:


> Mods the satelitte guys have a forum for Direct Tv versus Echostar how about the same here???


No thanks.

General comparison posts are best made to the General Satellite forum but _*WE DON'T WANT A WAR*_.​
It is not the atmosphere that DBSTalk wants to encourage going forward.


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

Kman68 said:


> It is a waste of bandwidth. I just switched from D* and have first hand experience with all the new HD channels D* offers. TWC HD is unconverted SD in dazzling 4:3 with beautiful high definition black bars on both sides of the screen. Those bars were a really deep black. SPEED HD is another SD unconverted channel. Love DTM, known in America as German Touring Car, and was really looking forward to seeing it in PAL (574p 16:9) unconverted. That is what FOX did last year for Formula One. But, SPEED HD presented it in Letter Box 4:3 and their DVR does not have all the format choices that the E* 722 has. It was painful to watch. Had to brake out an S-Video cable so that I could zoom the picture in SD. Many of the "HD" channels D* offers are actually SD upconverted. SciFi HD zooms SD with a Dolby Digital sound track for the big shows like SG Atlantis, but it is not synched.
> 
> Moral of the story is the grass really is not greener.


since you obviously didn't read the article, i will highlight some key points you missed:


> *By early May*, it will load sets into the four-story-high HD studio and start rehearsals. Weather Channel expects to launch its first two HD studio programs, Your Weather Today and Evening Edition,* on June 2.*
> 
> Weather Channel president Debra Wilson has said the programmer will spend $50 million on the new facility http://www.multichannel.com/article/CA6437614.html and on other HD projects. It broke ground on the facility last May.
> 
> *By the end of 2008, Weather Channel says virtually its entire 24-hour schedule will be in native HD.* Previously, it had been aiming to reach that goal by mid-year





> msmith198025
> Quote:
> 
> I am sorry, but you are off base with much of your quote. Yes, there is some SD upconvert on TWC, however there is also some true HD content on there as well. If you are going to put out an opinion, at least make it a fair one. I personally think this is a nice one to have on any system although I dont expect that everyone will agree.
> ...


I don't even have D*, but have seen the new channels enough to agree that he is way off base.

Perhaps he can come over to E*, then in a month join in with the "wheres the new HD" crowd, or maybe the "no new programming on VOOM" crowd.

TWC will be nice *once* it is fully HD....i see a lot of racing fans (I am one of them) who yell for the racing channels, well there are just as many weather fans too...hopefully both will get their wish sooner than later.


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

tomcrown1 said:


> Mods the satelitte guys have a forum for Direct Tv versus Echostar how about the same here???


I already tried....:lol:


----------



## msmith198025 (Jun 28, 2007)

texaswolf said:


> I don't even have D*, but have seen the new channels enough to agree that he is way off base.
> 
> Perhaps he can come over to E*, then in a month join in with the "wheres the new HD" crowd, or maybe the "no new programming on VOOM" crowd.
> 
> TWC will be nice *once* it is fully HD....i see a lot of racing fans (I am one of them) who yell for the racing channels, well there are just as many weather fans too...hopefully both will get their wish sooner than later.


Appreciate it Tex. 
After reading a few of his posts, this one seemed par for the course. I understand the need to rant from time to time, but at least try to be fair when you discuss it.

I agree about the racing (kind of anyway). I want the last few laps of the race in HD, as for as the rest.....lol


----------



## retexan599 (Aug 1, 2006)

Those of us who live in hurricane country get very fond of the Weather Channel between June 1st and October 30th. Having the graphics and maps in HD will be even more useful, so I am for getting TWC in HD.


----------



## kstuart (Apr 25, 2002)

> Weather Channel expects to launch its first two HD studio programs, Your Weather Today and Evening Edition, on June 2.


... which means that when E* has its new satellite(s) online, they will add Weather Channel HD.

I'm surprised that no one has mentioned that Dish Network gives out cups at NASCAR races that say "Dish Network" on one side and "The Weather Channel HD" on the other...

By the way, I am quite interested in seeing a Weather Channel live reporter get blown off his feet by a hurricane in HD ! 

Nat Geo HD had a Tornado Chaser program in HD which was quite spectacular.


----------



## tedb3rd (Feb 2, 2006)

If you want the truest HD, turn off the television, cancel your satellite subscription, use that money to take the wife and kids on a vacation. EVERYTHING you see will be in 1080p+ resolution. ( - :


----------



## Presence (Mar 14, 2004)

My seven day forecast... now in HD. Whoopdeefuggingdoo.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

klegg said:


> I would consider this a waste of HD bandwidth...IMO


So would I!!


----------



## russ9 (Jan 28, 2004)

cariera said:


> I get my weather in HD. (Hint: Just look out your window):lol:


Mine looks pretty good during the day, but they really during the brightness level down at night.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

NYBandit said:


> They don't even show the weather anymore, it's turned into another MTV!


You're right! It's like TVLand showing High School Reunion. Doesn't relate to old TV programs. GEEZ!!!!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The Weather Channel shows more weather than MTV shows music videos.

Tomorrow's "TV about weather" is at 2pm for ONE hour (Storm Stories), 8pm for ONE hour (Epic Conditions and Weather Ventures) and a replay at 11pm of the 8pm hour. 21 hours of normal weathercasts and three hours of "TV about weather" daily? Not too bad.

Saturday has single hours at 4am (Weather Classroom), 2pm (It Could Happen Tomorrow and Full Force Nature); 5pm, 7pm & 1am (Forecast Earth); 9pm, 11pm & 3am (Epic Conditions and Weather Ventures). 16 hours of normal weathercasts.

Sunday has single hours at 4am (Weather Classroom), 2pm (It Could Happen Tomorrow and Full Force Nature), 5pm, 7pm & 1am (Forecast Earth); 9pm, 11pm & 3am (When Weather Changed History). 16 hours of normal weathercasts.

Even on the weekend when "TV about weather" is heaviest every alternating hour is a full hour of normal weathercasts (except at 4am).

And some of that TV about weather is pretty cool ... perhaps it should be shown on TruTV or The History Channel ... but the current weather is still on the bottom of the screen (and available via DISH Interactive via channel 100).


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

+1 :new_Eyecr


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

tedb3rd said:


> If you want the truest HD, turn off the television, cancel your satellite subscription, use that money to take the wife and kids on a vacation. EVERYTHING you see will be in 1080p+ resolution. ( - :


Right, but when I get bored or the baby cries I can't turn the channel. ;-)


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

James Long said:


> The Weather Channel shows more weather than MTV shows music videos.
> 
> Tomorrow's "TV about weather" is at 2pm for ONE hour (Storm Stories), 8pm for ONE hour (Epic Conditions and Weather Ventures) and a replay at 11pm of the 8pm hour. 21 hours of normal weathercasts and three hours of "TV about weather" daily? Not too bad.
> 
> ...


Well I know that since the Weather Channel started showing "weather dramas" i've definitely watched it a lot less. It used to be the first place i'd think to check if I wanted weather info, but when I started switching that channel and seeing shows about "Jimbob surviving the ternader" rather the current weather I started getting my weather info from other places (usually the internet). It might only be for a few hours a day but imo it's too many. It didn't take me too many times of tuning to the weather channel during one of their docudrama weather history shows and being annoyed that I just stopped going there, it's to the point that if it disappeared from the line-up today I probably wouldn't even notice for weeks!


----------



## klegg (Oct 31, 2006)

tsmacro said:


> Well I know that since the Weather Channel started showing "weather dramas" i've definitely watched it a lot less. It used to be the first place i'd think to check if I wanted weather info, but when I started switching that channel and seeing shows about "Jimbob surviving the ternader" rather the current weather I started getting my weather info from other places (usually the internet). It might only be for a few hours a day but imo it's too many. It didn't take me too many times of tuning to the weather channel during one of their docudrama weather history shows and being annoyed that I just stopped going there, it's to the point that if it disappeared from the line-up today I probably wouldn't even notice for weeks!


I just don't get why people would watch it EXCEPT for the "weather dramas". I get ANY weather info from my local guys which will be MUCH more accurate than some dude in some other state. Most of our local stations now have a digital sub-station that runs weather/radar ALL DAY LONG and I don't have to wait for TWC to get around to my "region"/state.

I just don't get it...


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

klegg said:


> I just don't get why people would watch it EXCEPT for the "weather dramas". I get ANY weather info from my local guys which will be MUCH more accurate than some dude in some other state. Most of our local stations now have a digital sub-station that runs weather/radar ALL DAY LONG and I don't have to wait for TWC to get around to my "region"/state.
> 
> I just don't get it...


For the same reason people watch flea market shows in HD on the VOOM channels....because it interest them...to each their own i guess.


----------



## klegg (Oct 31, 2006)

texaswolf said:


> For the same reason people watch flea market shows in HD on the VOOM channels....because it interest them...to each their own i guess.


You didn't address the quote you made. I said "why people would watch it EXCEPT for the "weather dramas"". The part I don't get is why people would watch TWC for local weather. Am I really just that lucky and other markets don't have weather teams at their local stations????


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Some watch for the weather ... some watch for the TV about weather. The schedule seems to be heavily weighted toward weather so those people should be happier.

CNN turned into TV about news ... with Headline news eventually picking up the slack and providing 24/7 news without spending entire days on one story. Of course, they now have long form programs on Headline News now as well (in the evening). More of a CNN2 at that time of day.


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

klegg said:


> You didn't address the quote you made. I said "why people would watch it EXCEPT for the "weather dramas"". The part I don't get is why people would watch TWC for local weather. Am I really just that lucky and other markets don't have weather teams at their local stations????


weather teams during the news time slots, yes, but people who want to see what the hourly outlook is and can turn to TWC and see, if they dont want to jump on the computer to do the same.


----------



## klegg (Oct 31, 2006)

texaswolf said:


> weather teams during the news time slots, yes, but people who want to see what the hourly outlook is and can turn to TWC and see, if they dont want to jump on the computer to do the same.


I guess OKC is just a "special market" then, because I can watch it all day every day. WOW!!!

Now, if we could just get an NBA team again...:eek2:


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

lol...or football...or baseball.

We can get it 24/7 here too, with an OTA...otherwise, it's TWC


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

texaswolf said:


> For the same reason people watch flea market shows in HD on the VOOM channels....because it interest them...to each their own i guess.


Actually TreasureHD is fun. Just watch it sparangly. I'm still waiting on that CSR to turn my HD/VOOM back.:flaiming :flaiming Can you hear me screaming down there in Texas?


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

Paul Secic said:


> Actually TreasureHD is fun. Just watch it sparangly. I'm still waiting on that CSR to turn my HD/VOOM back.:flaiming :flaiming Can you hear me screaming down there in Texas?


Good God, they still haven't fixed it??? Yeah i can here you sreaming...i would be too dude....


----------



## bflatmajor (Sep 8, 2006)

James Long said:


> It is unpatriotic to prefer to see weather in HD?


If I want weather in HD I can just go outside..:lol:


----------



## racton1 (Nov 7, 2007)

:hurah:


bflatmajor said:


> If I want weather in HD I can just go outside..:lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Yeah, that joke was made (in this very thread) two weeks ago ...
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=1425356&postcount=18


----------



## klegg (Oct 31, 2006)

texaswolf said:


> lol...or football...or baseball.
> 
> We can get it 24/7 here too, with an OTA...otherwise, it's TWC


Actually, we have all the football we'll ever need and as for baseball...NO THANKS!


----------



## msmith198025 (Jun 28, 2007)

James Long said:


> Yeah, that joke was made (in this very thread) two weeks ago ...
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=1425356&postcount=18


ha.....ha...It is getting more original in here isnt it


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

bflatmajor said:


> If I want weather in HD I can just go outside..:lol:


you see everything in HD?...damn i need some of those contacts.


----------



## racton1 (Nov 7, 2007)

texaswolf said:


> you see everything in HD?...damn i need some of those contacts.


How long can this thread get? This is justy the weather channel people!


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

The Weather Channel inspires!:lol:


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

Just how big would Jim Cantore's nose be in HD anyway?? :lol:


----------

